# Piston Coolers



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ok my question is (and yes i've searched for it) do all years of the twin cam KA come with the piston coolers?

Don


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

26 views and not one damn reply HELLO?!!


----------

